
Cities finally realize they don’t need to require so much damn parking - jseliger
http://grist.org/cities/cities-finally-realize-they-dont-need-to-require-so-much-damn-parking/
======
drallison
This seems to be wishful thinking reporting a change of opinion by some urban
planning folks. Missing is any information about their motivation in the
absence of reasonable public transit with short (under five minute) heading
times.

